# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wil niet meer...

## Gabber-2

Ik ben het helemaal zat... 31 jaar en voel me nu al uitgeput... Waarom??????? Waarom moet ik altijd zo knokken? Waarom hebben ze dat bij me gedaan? Waarom ben ik nog te laf? Ik wil echt niet meer.... ik hoop dat ik vandaag de kracht heb om te stoppen...stoppen met dit leven.... Ik ben op echt op...

Please gun me om te stoppen... geef me de kracht.... please please please.....

----------


## Agnes574

En wat met al het moois dat je nog te wachten staat?????
Ikzelf heb ook een paar keer in mijn leven gedacht: ik wil niet meer...maar wat geniet ik nu van de mooie dingen en momenten!!!!!!

Je hebt maar één leven,koester het!!!!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik ben het volkomen eens met Agnes. Je hebt inderdaad meer één leven, en laat dat niet door iets of iemand verpesten!
Ik weet niet waarom je zo denkt, of wat ze je hebben aangedaan, maar laat dat geen niet een reden zijn om te stoppen met leven.
Nu gaat het waarschijnlijk niet goed met je, maar er zal vast wel een dag komen dat je blij bent met het leven. Naast de dingen de je hebt meegemaakt zijn er toch ook wel momenten die leuk zijn?????
Ook ik heb na mijn tweede Pancreas ontsteking wel eens gedacht: Ik wil en kan niet meer, en ze hadden mij moeten laten liggen, en niet proberen om mij beter te maken.
Maar nu, ondanks de velen klachten die ik nog heb, ben ik dankbaar dat ze mij wel beter hebben gemaakt, want het leven is, ook met klachten, veels te mooi!!!
Wat ik je dus wil zeggen is dat je jou leven niet moet laten lijden door iets wat niet zo leuk is, maar juist moet denken aan de leuke dingen die er zijn, of die er nog gaan komen. 
Er zijn waarschijnlijk mensen genoeg die je willen helpen, en die je niet willen kwijtraken.
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Déylanna

Iedereen heeft weleens dagen,
dat het even niet meer gaat,
Dat een plotseling gebeuren,
de dagen verkleuren laat,
Geen oog meer voor de mooie dingen,
Het lijkt kouder, soms wel kil,
In zo'n nare periode staat de tijd vaak even stil,
En dan ineens...
Zolang verwacht,
straalt de nieuwe morgen,
Daar is de tijd dat je weer lacht,
oprecht en zonder zorgen,
En al is het niet altijd even makkelijk,
de scherpe kanten van het leven te dragen,
Probeer vooral het goede te zien,
en koester de mooie dagen....

----------


## Gabber-2

Dank jullie voor jullie reactie. Nou zoals jullie nu merken ben ik er nog steeds. PFFFFF...

Ik weet nog steeds niet voor hoelang nog. Heb het nu niet super slecht maar heb er gewoon geen zin meer in.... geen kracht meer voor. Het lijk allemaal maar niet op te schieten. Ik haaaaat mijn verleden. Heb nu 1 klein lichtpuntje gevonden en hoop hier iets verder mee te komen. Ik ben hoog sensitief. Dat verklaart los ven mijn traumatische jeugd een hoop. Ik ben verder heel serieus bezig na te denken en plannen te maken hoe ik er mee kan stoppen. Niet dat ik het mogen gelijk ga doen hoor, maar ik wil als ik besluit te stoppen met leven ik er op een humane manier mee ken stoppen. Ik wil andere hier niet in betrekken en ik wil dat de beslissing wel overwogen is. Soms raak ik zo ernstig in paniek dat ik bang ben dat ik in de paniek iets ga doen. Daar wil ik voor waken. Ik probeer vaak tegen mezelf te zeggen dat ik ondanks mijn negatieve ervaringen het best goed er van afgebracht heb. Zonder verslavingen en medicatie. Maar als ik het kind in mij nou eens kan koesteren ben ik helemaal blij. Helaas lukt dit mij tot op heden niet en heb er bijna geen kracht meer voor. Ik leef momenteel alleen voor anderen en niet voor mezelf. Echt vreselijk eigenlijk. Ik hoop dat nu ik weet hoog sensitief te zijn een manier kan vinden daar mee om te gaan. Tot nu toe geeft een bepaald boek mij veel rust en daar kan ik wel wat mee alleen kost het natuurlijk tijd en kracht. Pffff.....

Sorry hoor moest ff spuien en wilde laten weten dat ik er nog wel ben.

Gabber-2

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk aan je hoor en wens je héél veel sterkte en moed om die zelfmoordgedachten te overwinnen...weet dat je hier vrienden hebt die om je geven!!!

Xx Agnes

----------


## willemenmar

hoi allemaal ik heb een vraag aan jullie allemaal voelen jullie je ook vaak zo eenzaam en alleenik dus wel en dat heb ik sinds ik ziek geowrden ben nu al dus 5 jaar maar de laatste tijd word het erger omdat ik zo weinig buiten kom omdat ik me zo rot voel door de ziekte van me en ik heb het aan mijn darmen op de koop toe heb ik ook nog een plekje gekregen wat misschien kanker is en weggehaald moet worden ik loop nu in het erasmus ziekenhuis dus dan voel ik me nog lelijker wat ik eigenlijk helemaal niet ben maar dat plekje is voor mij zo storen ik denk dan dat eiedereen daar alleen maar kijkt als ik naar buiten zou gaan naat het winkelcentrum ofzo dan vat ik meestal nog kou ook omdat ik helemaal geen weerstand heb zodoende zie ik zo weinig mensen en ga je jewel eenzaam en alleen voelen ik zou graag willen weten of jullie daar ook last van hebben en zou graag mail krijgen van anderen ik ben niet depressief een beetje misschien groetjes en veel liefs van marianne van den berg

----------


## Xynyx

Hey gabber-2

fijn dat je er nog bent ! Ik ken die radeloosheid, ik voel 'm regelmatig tijdens een paniekaanval. De wens dat het stopt. Alle zeilen bij moeten zetten om de aanval te bezweren. Ik heb een tel.nr gekregen van de crisisdienst in mijn buurt. Alleen al het feit dat ik het heb maakt me rustiger. 

Ik hou mezelf voor dat het nog maar even duurt tot mijn intake bij mediant. Maar waarom geen medicijnen als je leven daar weer leefbaar door wordt ??

Sterkte, Anne-Marie

----------


## Gabber-2

Hoi Anne-marie,

Bedankt voor je reactie. 
Ik ben echt tegen medicijnen. Dat komt omdat ik altijd een absurde hoge dosis nodig heb. Ik denk dan ook niet dat dit gezond is voor je lijf. En zonder medicijnen en zonder paniekaanvallen gaat het best wel goed. Ik moet nog een manier vinden hoe ik mezelf kan sussen. Ik zou liever moeten zijn voor het kind in mij. En dat valt niet mee. Ik heb tot nu toe niets anders dan het zover mogenlijk weg willen stoppen wat de aanvallen alleen maar erger maakt. Ik hoop dan ook dat ik beter voor mezelf ga zorgen, vaker grenzen stel en veel meer naar mijn lichaam ga luisteren. 

Ik heb ook al een aantal kontakten op het crisiscentrum. En het heeft me nu een jaar gekost om wat vertrouwen te krijgen. Ik ben blij dat zij er voor me zijn, al kost het me nog steeds veel moeite om aan de bel te trekken als ik het echt niet meer ret. Ik hoop dat ik het nog een tijdje volhou.

----------


## Xynyx

Blij dat je even laat weten er nog te zijn  :Smile: 

Ik herken echt wat je zegt. Geloof me, ik ben lief tegen het kind in mij. Troost het, stel het gerust. Maar ben me er dan ook tegelijk van bewust dat de volwassen IK net zo bang is als het kind in mij. Misschien zelfs banger ; als volwassene begrijp ik nl ook nog eens wat er gebeurt is. En als volwassene draag ik de verantwoordelijkheid voor datzelfde kind.

Wat IK in feite zou willen is dat degenen die het kind zo hebben beschadigd INZIEN wat wat ze gedaan hebben, INZIEN waar HUN verantwoordelijkheid ligt en dat ZIJ zich schuldig voelen. In feite wil ik dus ERKENNING. Van de DADERS. 

Die zal ik echter nooit krijgen. De daders hebben nl nog niet eens een gezond schaamtebesef, laat staan schuldbesef !! 

Of het nou wel of niet gezond is om medicijnen in een hoge dosis te nemen ; FEIT is dat het NIET gezond is om te leven zoals je nu doet. Insuline neem je ook niet voor de lol, omdat je het prikken zo prettig vindt of omdat het zo gezond is. Het is een noodzakelijk kwaad. Een kiezen tussen 2 kwaden.

Zou jij je kind een zware behandeling ontzeggen als je daarmee zijn/haarleven redt ? De kwaliteit van het leven wellicht beter maakt ?

Je moest eens weten hoezeer ik tegen medicijnen ben. Maar nu ik weer weet waarom ik die in eerste instantie ook alweer nam ga ik er weer voor. Ik vind echt wel een dosis die het leven voor mij weer leefbaar maakt. IK ga weer reizen, dingen doen die ik WIL doen.
En dingen die verantwoord zijn om te doen.

De keuze voor jou ligt ook bij jezelf.

Sterkte en veel wijsheid, je bent niet alleen

----------

